# Hickory self bow heat temper or not?



## Rix56 (Mar 19, 2013)

Building my first hickory self bow and its turning out better than I expected.  50 lbs. @ 27, stave had probably 3+ inches of natural reflex originally but after 30 shots is pretty much straight now.  I'm wondering if I should heat temper and add some reflex and handle or tips or just shoot it as is?  Having a tough time finding out how and feel the bow is to nice to mess up.  Help please.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm certainly no expert on selfbows, but have built a few. I heat the belly side on hickory with a torch. You have to keep it moving and turn it low. I try for an even brown( not scorched). I've read it strengthens the belly and takes less set that way.  I think it does help, and usually adds a couple pounds.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 20, 2013)

Sounds like the wood is still at too high of a moisture content. Hickory is like a sponge here in the southeast, and hard to get down to a workable moisture content. It usually takes some set, but 3" is a bit much. Tempering the belly may help. I like to temper mine and clamp it into reflex on a caul at the same time with a heat gun. Of course, if it's still straight with no follow, That's not bad at all. You could also think about just kicking the tips up a bit. What are the dimensions (length, width, etc. ) of the bow?


----------



## NavyDave (Mar 21, 2013)

If you heat temper make sure you let it sit out in the GA humidity for a few days to stabilize or leave in the bathroom for a steam bath for a couple of showers.  Heat treating will dry it out some and you don't want it to break or splinter after all that hard work.


----------

